# Please explain



## knperry (Oct 18, 2012)

I billed codes 97597 (active wound care mgt), 12020 (simple wound closure), 12021 (with packing).  The first and last code was denied with no explanation but the 12020 was paid.  Why?  

Thanks


----------



## scorrado (Oct 18, 2012)

12020 and 12021 are the same thing - one is without and one is with packing. If you used packing you should have used just the 12021. Not sure about the other code.  Hope this helps!


----------



## solocoder (Oct 19, 2012)

This is from WPS L28572

Wound Care (CPT Codes 97597, 97598 and 11042-11047)
1. Active wound care is performed to remove devitalized and/or necrotic tissue to promote healing of a wound on the skin. These services are billed when an extensive cleaning of a wound is needed prior to the application of dressings or skin substitutes placed over or onto a wound that is attached with dressings.
2. Debridement is the removal of foreign material and/or devitalized or contaminated tissue from or adjacent to a traumatic or infected wound until surrounding healthy tissue is exposed.
*3. CPT 97597 and/or CPT 97598 are typically used for recurrent wound debridements.
*4. CPT 97597 and/or CPT 97598 are not limited to any specialty.


We only use 97597 for recurrent (diabetic) ulcer debridements.


----------



## knperry (Oct 25, 2012)

thank you


----------

